# Legal resources from NatGamble



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi everyone

I just wanted to let you know that you can find out loads about donor conception law on our new website.  We have a whole area dedicated just to donor conception (with different sub pages for lesbian couples, single women, married/unmarried couples, donors and donor-conceived people) at:

www.gambleandghevaert.com/page/donor_conception_and_co-parenting/3/

It's the first resource of its kind in the UK and we're really excited about it.  It's also fully up to date regarding the new Act (now partly in force).  

Do let me know if you have any comments or if there is anything we haven't covered which you think it would be useful to include.  Happy reading!  

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Nat

Just a quickie to wish you and Lou all the best with your new practice.

If you ever want to set up an Essex branch, give me a shout!

Ruth (EG)


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Awww thanks.  No plans to extend our empire to Essex specifically yet, but we'll keep you posted!


----------

